# Rezept für den Golem



## halfdan (12. Oktober 2013)

moin moin !!!

ich hab da mal nee frage ;-)

das rezept dropt ja auf der zeitlosen insel !! aber jetzt die frage !! dropt das erst ab einem skill von 600 ?? oder schon eher ?? hab zur zeit 375 !!

vielen dank für die mühe die ich mache 

LG


----------



## Grushdak (13. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

es ist egal, ab welchen Skill es dropt, da Du zur Herstellung eh Skill 600 benötigst. 
Zudem benötigst Du auch noch den Drop von Schematic: Chief Engineer Jard's Journal.
Wenn Du dieses aktivierst, erhälst weitere 5 und teils erforderliche Muster/Rezepte.

Die Herstellung dauert an die 30 Tage und viel Geduld beim Farmen bzw. viel Gold, um Erze etc. zu kaufen. 
Du kannst den Golem ja auch gleich im AH kaufen.
Die Preise sind wohl schon ordentlich gefallen.

greetz


----------



## halfdan (14. Oktober 2013)

hi !!

vielen dank für die ausführliche antwort !!! bin fast auf 600 und dann ab zu den inseln ;-)

vielen dank nochmal !!


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mein Rezept in SoO bekommen. Brauchst dir die Insel nicht unbedingt antun


----------



## Tinnilix (15. Oktober 2013)

Alle neuen Rezepte sind Worlddrops,bis auf einige neue Glyphen. Die droppen nur auf der Insel.


----------



## madmurdock (6. Februar 2014)

Man braucht im Gegensatz zu den Glyphen bei keinem der Berufe besonders viel Farmzeit. Spätestens nach 4, 5 Inis sollten die Rezepte für Schneider, Ingi, Schmied und Lederer droppen - und dann hat man schon ziemlich viel Pech gehabt. Normalerweise erhält man sie nach ca 50 Mobs. Bei meinem Inschriftler fehlen allerdings immer noch ca 10 Worlddrop Rezepte, die einfach nicht droppen wollen.


----------

